# Hindi-Urdu: Honorific/suffixes



## Athanasios

I would like to discuss honorifics/suffixes that are added to the end of names and other words in Hindi-Urdu. Not simply the meanings of the terms, but also the connotations, and etiquette surrounding them. (e.g. When is the term acceptable?) I will start off the discussion with three of the most common terms I have heard.
*
1. -saHib, -saab
*
As I understand it, this is somewhat similar to _Mr_. in English. It is added at the end of names to express respect. It can also be added after any titles. e.g. Bhai SaHib, Shikshak SaHib, Chaachaa SaHib, etc. It is only used when referring to persons. It is often used in casual, mundane situations with those one would not usually be so respectful toward in English., such as calling a friend Bhai SaHib. (Or is it mostly strangers that are addressed that way?)

Is there a feminine equivalent to _-saHib_, or is the same term used?

*2. -ji
*
Its usage as a suffix is identical to -_saHib,_ except it can be used for inanimate objects as well, I believe.

*3. -jaan, -jaani*

This mean _dear_ and connotates endearment. As a suffix, it is often used with family members. (e.g. Abba-jaani, Chaachaa-jaani, etc.) Can this be applied to *all* family members? Can one say Bahin-jaani or Aajaa-jaani?

Often it is used with friends, e.g. _Bhai-jaan_. I assume this signifies closeness, but then I think I have some people refer to strangers with it. Is it a bit like American Southerners or older Hispanic women using terms of endearment for strangers to convey friendliness?

Is -_jaan_ attached to given names too? If so, does the meaning change?

I assume there are more etiquette involved with this term's usage than with the other two. For instance, if used for the opposite gender, it may signify romantic interest?

Also, is there a difference between -_jaan_ and _-jaani_, or are they perfectly interchangeable?​
Please comment on whether I am understanding these terms correctly. Clarifications would be helpful, and feel free to add other suffixes to the discussion!


----------



## Athanasios

Any takers?


----------



## greatbear

The suffix -jaan is more found in the Muslim milieux of India; otherwise, it is rarely heard. Usually, I think it's used for family members and relatives (e.g. cousins), certainly not for strangers. It is attached to given names, too, and the meaning doesn't change: it remains a term of endearment. And, yes, if used for the opposite gender unrelated by blood, it could signify romantic interest.

Those people who are in the habit of adding the suffix Sahib usually do it for anybody they deem to be their equal (or better): it could be from their brother-in-law to the village headman to the public works department engineer. They wouldn't of course address their servant in those terms, unless for reasons of irony (which happens).
The term is used for friends and strangers alike; the feminine suffix, used also quite a lot, is "sahiba".

The suffix "ji" is much more common in the areas of Punjab and Delhi, though used by other Hindi speakers, too. However, it cannot be added to every word like sahib could be; for example, "bhai ji" would sound odd, though "behen ji" (could be an elder sister, could be a stranger woman of equal or better social status) very much exists. On the other hand, one would say a "sardar ji", not a "sardar bhai"; yet, it would be a "patel bhai" and not "patel ji". As you would understand, a lot depends on cultural contexts, which suffix to add where; a Sardar typically comes from Punjab, hence the ji, but a Patel or a Khan is not associated only with that region, hence the bhai. One can use "ji" with inanimate objects or with animals, too.


----------



## eskandar

'SaaHib' gets reduced to 'saab' in speech, but how is 'saahiba' usually pronounced? 'Saaba' or 'saahba' or what?

Also, wouldn't Patel be restricted to Gujarat, the way sardaar is mostly associated with Punjab? Are there non-Gujarati Patels?


----------



## greatbear

Saahib gets reduced to saab more often when it is not used as suffix; e.g. addressing your boss as saab, which translates to sir then. But when used with surnames, then also it often gets reduced to "saab". Otherwise "saahib"/"saahab" doesn't change; saahiba doesn't change ever.

Yes, Patel would be restricted to Gujarat, hence not the ji but the bhai or saab. Regions and what do they mean for the speaker hold a lot; for a person from Bihar or Bengal, instead of ji or bhai, a more common suffix added is babu (besides saab).


----------



## Qureshpor

Athanasios said:


> I would like to discuss honorifics/suffixes  that are added to the end of names and other words in Hindi-Urdu. Not  simply the meanings of the terms, but also the connotations, and  etiquette surrounding them. (e.g. When is the term acceptable?) I will  start off the discussion with three of the most common terms I have  heard.*
> 1. -saHib, -saab
> *
> As I understand it, this is somewhat similar to _Mr_. in English.  It is added at the end of names to express respect. It can also be  added after any titles. e.g. Bhai SaHib, Shikshak SaHib, Chaachaa SaHib,  etc. It is only used when referring to persons. It is often used in  casual, mundane situations with those one would not usually be so  respectful toward in English., such as calling a friend Bhai SaHib. (Or  is it mostly strangers that are addressed that way?)
> 
> One can have Nawaab SaaHib, Khan SaaHib, Athanasios SaaHib...bhaa'ii SaaHib, chachaa SaaHib..
> 
> Is there a feminine equivalent to _-saHib_, or is the same term used?
> 
> Interestingly, one can use "SaaHib" for females too in "Nawaabii Urdu" but the usual feminine form is SaaHibah.
> 
> *2. -ji
> *
> Its usage as a suffix is identical to -_saHib,_ except it can be used for inanimate objects as well, I believe.
> 
> Not quite! I am not sure we can say "abbaa SaaHib" but we do say (at least in the Punjab) abbaa jii, ammii jii etc. I would say "bhaa'ii jii" is probably more Punjabi than Urdu/Hindi.
> 
> Begum SaaHib(ah) = a lady, mem saaHib= English lady; saaHib-zaadah/zaadii (son/daughter of a respectable person)
> 
> Also  "saaHib" is used in the sense of "vaalaa/vaale" as in " saaHib-i-zauq  (cultured person), saaHib-i-Khaanah(Master of the house). saaHib-i-qalam (writer), saaHib-i-kitaab (prophet)
> 
> *3. -jaan, -jaani*
> 
> This mean _dear_ and connotates endearment. As a suffix, it is  often used with family members. (e.g. Abba-jaani, Chaachaa-jaani, etc.)  Can this be applied to *all* family members? Can one say Bahin-jaani or Aajaa-jaani?
> 
> We  say abbaa jaan, ammii jaan, chachaa jaan (but taayaa jaan?) bhaa'ii  jaan but not bahin jaan. aapaa jaan (for older sister or lady who is  considered a bit older than the speaker), (baajii jaan?)
> 
> Often it is used with friends, e.g. _Bhai-jaan_. I assume this  signifies closeness, but then I think I have some people refer to  strangers with it. Is it a bit like American Southerners or older  Hispanic women using terms of endearment for strangers to convey  friendliness?
> 
> I believe you are right on both counts.
> 
> Is -_jaan_ attached to given names too? If so, does the meaning change?
> 
> I  believe it is in certain cultural contexts e.g. Lucknow of the past era  perhaps. Iranians use "jaan" after names regularly to convey  endearment.
> 
> I assume there are more etiquette involved with this term's usage than  with the other two. For instance, if used for the opposite gender, it  may signify romantic interest?
> 
> Friends  of the same sex could say "merii jaan" without any danger of being  labelled as gay or lesbian. However, it would have to be in a particular  context and you would n't go around saying "merii jaan" all the time.  With the opposite sex, this would imply romantic connection. Of course a  father and a mother could say "merii jaan" to their  son or daughter.
> 
> Also, is there a difference between -_jaan_ and _-jaani_, or are they perfectly interchangeable?
> 
> I would say "jaan" is more formal whereas "jaanii" is more endearing...a bit like "beTii/biTyaa".​
> Please comment on whether I am understanding these terms correctly.  Clarifications would be helpful, and feel free to add other suffixes to  the discussion!


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> The suffix -jaan is more found in the Muslim milieux of India; otherwise, it is rarely heard.* Usually, I think it's used for family members and relatives (e.g. cousins), certainly not for strangers.**
> 
> *...and Pakistan (as well as Persian speaking lands). Perhaps someone hailing from Urdu speaking heartlands could comment about non-Muslim communities' use of "jaan" in a similar way to Muslim communities' use of "jii".
> 
> ** "jaan" is used for complete strangers too, to show respect in terms of age.


----------



## Athanasios

Thank you all for your wonderful answers!



> Those people who are in the habit of adding the suffix Sahib usually do it for anybody they deem to be their equal (or better): it could be from their brother-in-law to the village headman to the public works department engineer. They wouldn't of course address their servant in those terms, unless for reasons of irony (which happens).
> The term is used for friends and strangers alike; the feminine suffix, used also quite a lot, is "sahiba".



Would _Bahin SaHibah_ be used as the feminine equivalent of _Bhai SaHib_?

e.g. If one were addressing a female stranger around one's age, would it be natural to address her as _Bahin SaHibah_? Would it also be a normal address for female acquaintances and friends?

Or is there another term that is more commonly used for this function?

I will likely return with more questions for everyone later.


----------



## greatbear

No, bahin sahiba is never used; also, the word "sahiba", though common, is nowhere as common as "sahib".
One uses sahiba like "teacher sahiba", "doctor sahiba", but it is not used otherwise. Rarely with last names, but not much.


----------



## Athanasios

> The suffix "ji" is much more common in the areas of Punjab and Delhi, though used by other Hindi speakers, too.



So, in places such as UP and Bihar, would _saHib_ be used much more often than _ji_?



> Interestingly, one can use "SaaHib" for females too in "Nawaabii Urdu" but the usual feminine form is SaaHibah.



Qureshpor SaHib, what is Nawabi Urdu? The Urdu characteristic of the descendants of what was formerly the Muslim elite/ruling class of India?



> Begum SaaHib(ah) = a lady



In what context would you call someone a _Begum SaHibah_?



> No, bahin sahiba is never used; also, the word "sahiba", though common, is nowhere as common as "sahib".
> One uses sahiba like "teacher sahiba", "doctor sahiba", but it is not used otherwise. Rarely with last names, but not much.



Thank you, greatbear saHib. As an extension to my previous question:  I know older women can be addressed as _aunty_, and those older but in the same relative age group may be addressed as _diidii_ or possibly _aapaa_​. These terms can also be appended to the end of their names. (e.g. XYZ-_aunty_, ABC-_aapaa_, ABC-_diidii_, etc.) How does one address a female around one's age or younger?



> ...for a person from Bihar or Bengal, instead of ji or bhai, a more common suffix added is babu (besides saab).



I forgot about _baabuu_.  I have always associated it with older people and highly-respected people. Calling a friend or someone younger than me _baabuu_ seems odd. Maybe that is a misconception on my part. Can it be used in any context in which _saHib_ can be used?


----------



## Todd The Bod

I've never heard "diidii" or "aapaa". What are their meanings? *Also, what happens if a young American calls an older Desi person "Uncle" or AunTi"?  Is it inappropriate, or acceptable?  Does the situation then become awkward?*


----------



## Athanasios

Todd The Bod said:


> I've never heard "diidii" or "aapaa".  What are their meanings?  Also, what happens if a young American calls an older Desi person "Uncle" or AunTi"?



Both _diidii _and _aapaa_ mean "elder sister".


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Athanasios said:


> Qureshpor SaHib, what is Nawabi Urdu? The Urdu characteristic of the descendants of what was formerly the Muslim elite/ruling class of India?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that Nawabi Urdu is the dialect associated with the city of Lucknow. Prior to the 1850s it was ruled by the Nawabs of Awadh.


----------



## greatbear

Athanasios said:


> So, in places such as UP and Bihar, would _saHib_ be used much more often than _ji_?



Yes. In Bihar, babu as well; see below, too.



Athanasios said:


> In what context would you call someone a _Begum SaHibah_?



A man might call his wife like that to please her (or to taunt her!), or it could be a real queen addressed by all and sundry.



Athanasios said:


> Thank you, greatbear saHib. As an extension to my previous question:  I know older women can be addressed as _aunty_, and those older but in the same relative age group may be addressed as _diidii_ or possibly _aapaa_​. These terms can also be appended to the end of their names. (e.g. XYZ-_aunty_, ABC-_aapaa_, ABC-_diidii_, etc.) How does one address a female around one's age or younger?



_Aapaa _is found in Muslim milieux, not otherwise. An older sister or woman is also called _behen ji_ (very common in UP, for example). For a female around one's age or younger (by not much), the choice widens: besides _didi _and _behen ji_ still remaining valid, the person is addressed directly by name. Note that suffix "_di_" is also quite common with the name for sisters by blood. Also note that _behen ji_ can also be a derogatory term, hence care should be taken when not sure how to use it.



Athanasios said:


> I forgot about _baabuu_.  I have always associated it with older people and highly-respected people. Calling a friend or someone younger than me _baabuu_ seems odd. Maybe that is a misconception on my part. Can it be used in any context in which _saHib_ can be used?



No, babu is used just like saahib, e.g. doctor babu, jamaai babu (jamaai means son-in-law) and Gopal baabu: interestingly, it is less used with last names than first names, thus one uses it more with friends or relations or with professional epithets!


----------



## souminwé

I've always thought baabu was a slang word. I don't think I've ever heard anyone use it in my family, and I'm fairly certain my mother would frown upon it. Is it just a Bihari thing? (my family's all Punjabis and Dehliites)


----------



## greatbear

souminwé said:


> I've always thought baabu was a slang word. I don't think I've ever heard anyone use it in my family, and I'm fairly certain my mother would frown upon it. Is it just a Bihari thing? (my family's all Punjabis and Dehliites)



It's more a Bihari thing, but also found in UP a lot. I think most Punjabis/Delhites will indeed frown upon it.


----------



## Qureshpor

Begum SaaHibah.

"Begum", I can n't remember if it has been mentioned already or not, is the feminine of "Beg", just like "Khaanum" is the feminine of "Khaan". "Beg" is a (Mughal) title of respect corresponding to lord, master etc. So, "Begum" therefore is a lady as well as wife. begumaat is the plural. 

"Begum SaaHibah" is the mistress of the house as well as "lady" and "wife". "Begum Athanasios" would be Mrs. Athanasios whilst "Aanisah Athanasios" would be Miss. Anthanasios.  Athanasios SaaHib, of course would be Mr. Athanasios. (Begumii is a superior quality of rice as well as betel-leaf).

Babu 

For me, "Babu" can mean an educated man in the older era, who could be a clerk in an office or a post office...the type played by Dilip Kumar in Madhumati. It also means Mr., lord, father, daddy.


----------



## Athanasios

Thank you all for your answers once again! 



> "Begum SaaHibah" is the mistress of the house as well as "lady" and "wife". "Begum Athanasios" would be Mrs. Athanasios whilst "Aanisah Athanasios" would be Miss. Anthanasios. Athanasios SaaHib, of course would be Mr. Athanasios. (Begumii is a superior quality of rice as well as betel-leaf).



I notice that _Begum_ and _Aanisah_ preceded the name, while _SaHib_ followed it. Is there any hard and fast rule for knowing whether a title should be added before or after a name?


----------



## Qureshpor

Athanasios said:


> I notice that _Begum_ and _Aanisah_ preceded the name, while _SaHib_ followed it. Is there any hard and fast rule for knowing whether a title should be added before or after a name?




I made a typing error. The word is "Aanisah". Yes, SaaHib usually follows a name whilst "Aanisah" and "Begum" precede it. But please don't forget that "SaaHib" is a polite way to address a man just like the Hindi "Shri". "Janaab" is another word which is equivalent to "Mr" and "Sir". When a teacher used to call the register, we used to say, "Haazir janaab" (Present sir!). 

Someone mentioned "Jii" being used with inanimate subjects. This reminds me of the Sikhs using "SaaHib" in the following way.

1) For their holy book, "Guru Granth SaaHib".

2) There is a rock where Guru Nanak's palm is printed. This place is called "Panjah SaaHib".


----------



## Sheikh_14

I always had a query with regard to the honorific Janaab in that I have heard it being used both as a suffix and prefix, are both forms correct or is there a set method to use Janaab alongside one's name?


----------

